# It's Tracy's birthday!



## Von Pookie (May 14, 2007)

As I found out this morning, today (the 14th) is Tracy (starl)'s birthday.

Let the embarrassment begin!


----------



## Oaktree (May 14, 2007)

Happy 25th birthday!


----------



## NateO (May 14, 2007)

Happy birthday, Tracy!!   

How many candles on the cake, this time around? 

Many happy returns, lass!


----------



## Smitty (May 14, 2007)

I just happened to see that at TOE this morning...Happy Birthday Tracy!



Smitty


----------



## starl (May 14, 2007)

Kristy - I aint' got nothin' to be embarassed about!!!

Oaktree - 25?? where ever did you get that number? Not that I don't *look* 25, but.....

NateO -  you've seen me, you guess!

Smitty - thank you


----------



## Zack Barresse (May 14, 2007)

Happy B-Day, Tracy!!  Hope you have a good one.


----------



## NateO (May 14, 2007)

> NateO -  you've seen me, you guess!


Well, Oaktree, while safer than sorry, is well off... I'm going to go with 27.    :wink:


----------



## Brian from Maui (May 14, 2007)

Hau 'oli La Hanau Tracy...... 

I'd say 19......Nate and Oaktree


----------



## Oaktree (May 14, 2007)

Isn't that in the male handbook?  It's kinda like a lookup function:

< 25, you guess 21
< 45, you guess 25
< 60, you guess 39
>=60, you say something like "you're running circles around the 40 year olds...so I'd have to say (voice trails off)"


----------



## starl (May 14, 2007)

trying to butter me up nate? you know I'm older than you!

hmm.. could make this a contest.. autographed copy of my new book.
just saying its a possibility... tho, it's an idea for when the book is released. cause it's a good book  added some great stuff to the chapters!!!


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Tracy!

you left the date on the internet somewhere?
http://www.google.be/search?hl=en&q="Tracy+Syrstad"+birthday

hmm, not yet


----------



## starl (May 15, 2007)

actually, I was proofing some chapters for the next book and realized it will be in there.
I just never thought of faking a bday when I made the screenshot....


----------



## Greg Truby (May 15, 2007)

A bit late, but Happy Birthday, Miss Tracy!  Hopin' 'twas wonderful.  You have kindly reminded me that I need to call Grandma today and wish her a happy birthday (hers is 5/15/15 - so she's gotcha lapped a couple o' times, there).

I was thinkin' of posting something in the _About This Board_ forum for something's gone awry w/ my MrExcel -- apparently it can no longer handle Tracy's hottie-ness.


----------



## starl (May 15, 2007)

hottie-ness restored  for a little while anyway.
happy?


----------



## Greg Truby (May 15, 2007)

Yuppers!  [Wasted eight minutes googling "wolf whistle emoticons".  Apparently there isn't one.]


----------



## Von Pookie (May 15, 2007)

If you leave off the 'wolf' portion, you'd come up with more 
http://images.google.com/images?q=whistle+smilie&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Oorang (May 15, 2007)

<img src=http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/images/smilies/polite.gif>

<img src=http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/images/smilies/Jester.gif>


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 15, 2007)

Oorang was so out-of-mind that he's hit the SUBMITTT ttwice

EDIT: but he is so professional to check his stuff: so he deleted the second at once


----------



## Oorang (May 15, 2007)

Hey I fixed it


----------



## starl (May 15, 2007)

*lol* should've left it


----------



## shades (May 16, 2007)

Belated happy birthday!!


----------



## starl (May 16, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## shades (May 16, 2007)

Hey, looking at the pic... is this the same Tracy I remember from a couple of years ago when working a few projects?? You look so.... young!!!! You must be younger than my sons by quite a few years!


----------



## NateO (May 16, 2007)

That picture looks very familiar, eh... That's a pretty recent shot, alright, I was there! :wink: 

Hello, Toronto!


----------



## starl (May 16, 2007)

young, old.. it's all relative

btw - that's the pic in the new book


----------



## NateO (May 16, 2007)

Did you also add the one of you standing on the glass floor on top of the CN Tower?


----------



## starl (May 16, 2007)

*lol* no. but that was fun!!


----------

